# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Quelqu'un ici à t'il un Bullmastiff ?

## flopsie

Je cherche des personnes possédant un bullmastiff car j'ai l'occassion d'adoptée une femelle de cette race mais j'aimerais avoir des "témoignages" de personne en possédant pour en savoir le plus possible sur ce chien.
J'ai lu divers sites, mais je me dit que rien ne vaut l'expérience des gens en possédant déjà.

J'ai déjà une bouledogue français de 10 ans, une chatte de 8 ans, 2 lapins et 12 chonnes. J'ai surtout peur de l'entente avec mes autres animaux

----------


## Raven

Je me permet de te répondre vu que tu n'as eu aucune réponse.

Je connais des gens qui ont un mâle. Caractère plutôt facile sauf quand il a ses têtes, et si un chien ne lui plaît pas, attention pour le tenir.... les personnes que je mentionne ont dû se coucher sur le chien pour qu'il se stoppe. Et je parlais aussi d'un homme de 70kg. C'est pour dire. Je sais que ces gens comptent même prendre une autre femelle, ce que je trouve totalement irresponsable pour ma part.

C'est une race de chien qui a énormément de force, si tu es une femme, il faudrait un homme pour le tenir, et un homme très costaud. 
Que ce soit femelle, ou mâle, d'ailleurs. Donc je le dis en toute honnêteté si tu es une femme de 50kg, je pense que c'est vraiment un chien à oublier. Y'a pleins de gros chiens différents qui n'auront pas le tempérament du Bullmastiff et surtout sa force.

C'est un chien très têtu donc si tu comptes vraiment adopter ta femelle, va falloir la faire obéir au doigt et à l’œil. Donc cours d'éducs à fond.

En ce qui concerne les animaux, comme toutes les autres races, ça dépend du caractère de l'individu, pas de sa race.  ::

----------


## flopsie

Merci de ta réponse  :: ,
Si jamais on l'adopte, on c'est dit avec mon mari que de toute façon ça serai cours d'éducation canine obligatoire car on veux pas se retouvez avec un "monstre".
On continue donc de réfléchir
Si quelqu'un d'autre à un "témoignage", je suis preneuse car plus on a d'avis mieux c'est !

----------


## Raven

Ah le chien que je t'ai cité n'est pas un monstre et a suivi des cours d'éducations depuis tout petit, et il garde toujours son tempérament, juste pour préciser.

Donc pareil, vaut mieux que ton mari puisse vraiment le maîtriser en cas de soucis quand même.

Sinon votre choix d'adopter est plutôt pas mal, surtout pour un premier mastiff.  :: 

Il s'agira de votre premier chien?

----------


## flopsie

Ah oui donc meme avec des cours faut vraiment bien le métrisé
Non notre deuxieme chienne car on à déjà une chienne bouledogue français qui à 10 ans et qui est dominante, donc du coup ça me fait peur

----------


## Raven

Ah oui je vois. 
Après une femelle peut être certaines fois plus facile qu'un mâle (celui que je connais n'est pas dominant pour un sous, c'est pour ça que j'imagine un mâle dominant, la cata que ça doit être s'il est pas un minimum suivi...) mais suffit de tomber sur une femelle chiante et ça peut mal se passer.

Ben déjà vous renseigner bien sur la chienne que vous allez adopter, je vois que ça. Celle que vous allez adopter, elle a quel âge? Avez vous une idée du travail fait sur elle ou sur son caractère? Son entente notament avec les autres chiens?

----------


## Poska

J'ai eu plusieurs bullmastiffs en pension, j'ai trouvé que c'était  vraiment de bons chiens. Alors certes ce sont des molosses, ils ont de  la force, mais comme beaucoup de gros chiens. 
Pour le fait d'avoir besoin d'un homme pour le tenir, ça me fait  toujours un peu sourire parce que j'ai plusieurs fois étonné des hommes  de 70-80 kg en maîtrisant leur chien que même eux n'arrivaient pas à  tenir. Tenir un chien ce n'est pas qu'une question de force, sinon je  serais mal barrée avec mes 120kg de chiens en laisse. Clairement tenir  un chien du gabarit bullmastiff qui est déchaîné c'est pas simple, mais  un bon éducateur saura t'expliquer comment faire, parce que oui, même une femme de 50 kg peut tenir un chien du même poids qui pète un plomb.
Sinon j'ai retrouvé beaucoup de bulldog dans leur caractère, si tu as  déjà une BF, tu dois connaître le côté têtu et bourrin de ce genre de  chien. Et le côté mastiff, calme mais quand il s'énerve, il ne fait pas semblant.

Mais renseigne toi bien sur le caractère de la chienne en question,  selon son passé, son caractère propre, etc elle peut être très  différente des autres bullmastiffs.

----------


## flopsie

alors la chienne bullmastiffs à adoptée est encore chiot, elle à 2 mois, elle est avec sa maman (championne de france dans sa catégorie) donc bien équilibrée et éduquée. 
Les personnes souhaite nous donné un chiot car ils on vu qu'on été des vrais amoureux des animaux en discutant à la sortie de l'école (nos filles sont dans la meme classe depuis 2 ans).
Leur souhait est de pouvoir suivre un des chiots de la portée près de chez eux car tout les autres partirons un peu partout en France.
Nous sommes bien sur anti-repro, mais là leur chienne ne fera qu'une portée et on a été chez eux c'est vraiment des amoureux de chiens et on fait une portée juste pour suivre la lignée, c'est pas un élevage.

----------


## Poska

Dans ce cas tu aura sûrement l'occasion de rencontrer la maman et de discuter avec ses propriétaires, je pense qu'ils sont les mieux placés pour te parler du caractère de cette race, et de cette lignée en particulier  ::

----------


## borneo

Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas une adoption. Je pense que le terme acquérir convient mieux, si celui d'acheter te gêne. Personnellement, ça ne me gêne pas, même si de mon côté j'ai toujours eu des chiens adoptés. Utiliser un mot adapté permet d'éviter les topics embrouillés où les gens donnent des conseils qui finalement ne servent à rien.  ::

----------


## flopsie

en fait j'ai mit adoptée car je ne l'achète pas, jamais je n'acheterai un animal, tout mes animaux viennent de sauvetages ou associations

----------


## amandine1839

Sauf que moi mon chien je l'ai eu chiot de particulier je ne dit pas que je l'ai adopté  ::  mais ce n'est pas important

Moi je réagirais juste au fait que si on est une fille et que l'on fait que 50kg on ne peux pas prendre de gros chiens.... Oo j'ai eu jusqu'a 5 molosses en laisse en meme temps et pas tous bien éduquer (:s XD ) bon la j'avoue 5 il faut s'accrocher a un poteau pour tenir XD mais 2 c'est laaargement faisable. (ça ma fais un peu penser aux gens qui me disent dans la rue "vous ne devriez pas aller la ou il y a du monde vous ne le tiendrez pas si il charge" ben si je le tiens et depuis qu'il m'a montré son coté "dark" XD et bien plus un seul incident a deplorer)

Moi je te dirais que les molosses sont la plupart du temps des loulous super joyeux tres joueur proche de leur famille et si bien éduqués très a l'écoute. Je ne pense pas qu'il y aie de soucis par contre femelle femelle si la tienne est deja dominante a surveiller car les bull ont tendance a etre dominant adulte, apres suis pas une experte et chaque chien est different.

----------


## flopsie

ok merci amandine, C'est ce que je craint car je lit un peu partout que les bullmastiffs on une tendance à etre dominant, donc suis pas sure qu'a l'age adulte ça passera avec ma chienne qui en plus est vieille, je ne voudrait pas prendre de risque meme si le fait de prendre un deuxieme chien nous tente beaucoup surtout qu'on reve depuis longtemps d'avoir un gros molosse. Mais on veux pas faire n'importe quoi, donc la reflexion est trés dure !

----------


## Taysa

Si contrat de copro il y a, d'ailleurs il faut en ecrire un meme si les gens sont tres gentils ! 
Dans ce milieu y'a pas mal de soucis alors la chienne meme si copro tu la mets a ton nom pas qu'il la recup et pour la saillie tu mets toute les conditions sur papier : quand, comment, ou, qui paye les frais de cette portee, qui paye les frais d'exposx qui prend en charge les vetos, que se passe til si la chienne doit etre sterilisee pour maladie enfin voila ne t'engage pas la dedans a la legere la copro faut connaitre  ::  

Surtout que ca a aucune valeur legale si pas fais au notaire mais betonne quand meme le papier

----------


## Raven

Bon visiblement y'a que les propriétaires de molosses qui s'y connaissent donc les non propriétaires n'ont pas le droit à la parole. 
Donc visiblement toutes les propriétaires femmes ici arrivent à tenir leurs bêtes, ben écoutez, tant mieux pour vous.  :: 

Pour avoir rencontré des molosses de ce type et en avoir cotoyé il y a un temps, je suis désolé, mais même si son bouledogue français est têtu (ça aussi ça me fait doucement rire, comparer un chien de quoi 11kg avec un chien qui pourra peser plus du triple...) si c'est son premier bullmastif va falloir qu'elle apprenne à le maîtriser. Et ouais, ça sera pas facile, pas de là à la foutre par terre mais il pourrait bien lui en faire voir de toutes les couleurs au début, je suis désolé si ça vexe des gens ici, faut dire ce qui est. 

Un bullmastiff a beaucoup de force, et c'est un chien qu'il faut canaliser. À côté de ça, c'est un chien qui reste très calme et pépère à l'intérieur pour les avoir vu dans leur habitat. 

Quant à mes propos concernant les jeunes filles de 50kg, c'était une image, je n'ai encore jamais vu de jeunes filles aussi fines qu'une brindille tenir correctement un chien de plus de 40kg. Peut être que ça joue aussi.

Après t'as aussi le commentaire d'Amandine le fameux " ils ont tendance à être dominants " c'est un peu de la bêtise à mon sens. Un peu comme j'ai déjà vu ici " attention avec les autres animaux, c'est un chien de chasse " euh non mais s'il vous plaît quoi... tous les chiens sont pas dominants ou chasseurs, suffit de voir déjà en vrai le caractère de l'individu. Ca sert à quoi de stigmatiser les races comme ça?

Le mâle dont je parle qui fait une bonne cinquantaine de kg n'est pas dominant pour un sous. Il a juste eu un soucis quand il était plus jeune avec une chienne qui l'avait trop cherché, et aujourd'hui âgé de 6ans il a jamais montré une once de dominance.

----------


## amandine1839

Roooo ^^ excuse moi on s'est mal compris j'emplois des mots douteux pour que ce soit mieux compris.

Je sais que chaque chien est different et que tout s'apprend si tu lis bien mon mess je l'ai mis en plus  ::  Tkt je ne suis pas colerique pour un sous alors je veux en aucun ca sme prendre la tete  :: 

Mais tu sais encore ce matin on m'a refusé une place en club d'éduc parce que voila j'ai un molosse et je suis une fille de 60kg XD enfin tu vois imagine toi ça tous les jours c'est vrai que ça soule.

Mais je suis completement d'accord que passé d'un BF a un bullmastiff va falloir s'accroché XD meme si je ne connais aps du tout le BF.

----------


## Poska

Mais pourquoi ce ton raven? Personne ne t'a agressé...

Les propriétaires de molosses s'expriment, ben oui on parle de bullmastiff, donc d'un molosse.

Je compare le bullmastiff au BF, oui, car ils ont tous les 2 le caractère si spécifique aux chiens types "bulldogs", la différence de gabarit n'empêche pas des similitudes niveau caractère. Après il est évident qu'on ne gère un BF de 10kg tout mouillé de la même façon qu'un bullmastiff de 50kg, mais ça je n'ai pas pensé utile de le préciser, c'est tellement logique.

Elle va devoir apprendre à la maîtriser, oui, comme toute personne qui a un gros chien pour la première fois, et je ne vois pas en quoi ça peut vexer des gens de le dire...

Bref je m'en vais avant de m'énerver, je viens ici pour me détendre, pas pour me prendre la tête...

----------


## Raven

Poska visiblement mes propos t'ont fait rire, d'où peut être mon ton un peu sec mais nullement énervé.

Moi je te parlais typiquement du gabarit, pour avoir vu le mâle dont je parle foutre en l'air mon amie et son père de plus de 70kg, oui j'avoue ça ne me rassure pas pour la personne qui a crée ce sujet. Pour ça d'où l'importance de savoir la force du chien.
Parce-que là on parle pas d'un gros golden quand même, pour ça que j'ai insisté sur la force du chien, que vous n'aviez pas pris au sérieux dans mon message précédent_ - enfin_ d'après ton message et celui d'Amandine qui me disaient que si, une fille de 50kg pouvait tout à fait gérer 5molosses, ben je dis pas le contraire, mais je demande à voir, là en l’occurrence on parlait de la créatrice du sujet qui n'avait eu qu'un bouledogue français (donc taille nettement différente quand même  :: )

----------


## flopsie

oui c'est sur que étant habituée à ma bouledogue français de 12 kg qui en plus ayant 10 ans, avance donc comme une mémé en promenade, si on se décide à avoir la bull ça va pas etre la meme chose ! Est ce que le club canin suffit pour l'éducation, si bien sur on fait bien ce qu'on nous apprendra là-bas ?

----------


## amandine1839

Et bien écoute mon dogue argentin a fait plus de deux ans de club il a eu son CSAU mais il est malin il differencie bien le terrain d'entrainement du reste de la planete LOL donc sur le terrain si il voit un chien il va l'ignorer mais en dehors va falloir que je fasse attention.

Donc je dirais tu peux avoir un super chien sur terrain et qui sera moins "discipliné" en ville.... c'est compliqué XD

----------


## Raven

> Et bien écoute mon dogue argentin a fait plus de deux ans de club il a eu son CSAU mais il est malin il differencie bien le terrain d'entrainement du reste de la planete LOL donc sur le terrain si il voit un chien il va l'ignorer mais en dehors va falloir que je fasse attention.
> 
> Donc je dirais tu peux avoir un super chien sur terrain et qui sera moins "discipliné" en ville.... c'est compliqué XD


+10000 là dessus.

Berger australien (ok hors molosse) mais tout pareil.
Par contre avec le terrain d'éduc ce qui est cool c'est que ça travaille la sociabilité du chien.

----------


## flopsie

ok merci, les avis de tout le monde aident bien à réfléchir  ::

----------


## beapat

en prenant un chiot du même sexe que le premier, tu dois pouvoir les séparer a l’adolescence. l'inconvénient du chiot est que tu ne connait pas son caractère final

----------


## mimine

je ne connais pas de bullmastiff, mais je pense que le mieux est de se faire aider dès son arrivée par un professionnel qui vient à domicile.
Ca permettra ainsi de canaliser le chiot dans son environnement quotidien et de régler les soucis de la vie courante, chose impossible en club, puisque le chien fait très bien la différence entre le terrain d'entraînement et la vie de tous les jours.

C'est ce que j'ai fait pour l'arrivée de mon chien à l'âge de 8 mois et je ne regrette pas une seconde : j'ai juste eu besoin de prendre 5 cours (un par semaine) et ensuite l'utilisation de méthodes positives pour apprendre à me faire comprendre de mon chien ont fait le nécessaire, maintenant mon chien c'est mon complice et mon compagnon, un ami de tous les jours.

pour aider, voilà quelques liens sur la race (tirés du club de race) :
http://www.mastiff-bullmastiff.com/page.php?idpage=7
http://www.mastiff-bullmastiff.com/page.php?idpage=12

----------


## tsarrott

> en prenant un chiot du même sexe que le premier, tu dois pouvoir les séparer a l’adolescence. l'inconvénient du chiot est que tu ne connait pas son caractère final


tout dépend des caractères encore une fois.
Chez mes parents : Ormy (rott femelle) avait 8 ans 1/2 quand Baronne (rott femelle) est arrivée à la maison à 3 mois 1/2. Il n'y a jamais eu AUCUNE querelle entre les 2 malgré plus de 3 ans de vie commune.

----------


## flopsie

Merci pour toutes les infos de tout le monde
On sais vraiment pas quoi prendre comme décision, on doit allez voir les chiots et leur maman mardi matin

----------


## goliath22

Bonsoir 
Je vois que cette discution n'est pas resente mais je voulai reagir suite a certaine reponce le bullmastiff et different du mastiff il y a bien 20KG de difference et certain tres du caractere qui ne sont pas les meme.
le bullmastiff n'est pas plus tetu quand autre chien et beaucoup moin que le bouledogue francais (je me permais de comparer j'ai les 2 race a la maison).
on peut lire qu'une femme ne peut pas retenir a elle seule se mollose (j'en est 2 et je pese 50KG) et je peut vous dire qu'il n'y a aucun probleme pour les retenir.
dans le caractere ils sont adorable, affectueux, calin, ils aime les enfant se sont des nounours version xxl, toutefois ils est vrai qu'il sont impossant qu'ils ne se rende pas tro compte de leur force mais a par sa rien a leur reprochai.
 I love bullmastiff and bouli.

----------


## flopsie

nous avons décidés de prendre la bullmastiff à la maison, elle est arrivée le 2 juillet, ça se passe bien avec notre bouledogue français de 11 ans, nous allons tous les samedis aux cours d'éduction canine, ça se passe bien, elle à vite apprit à marché aux pieds en laisse, bon elle fait bien sur encore des bétises, mais normal pour un chiot de 5 mois. 
le seul gros soucis que j'ai, c'est qu'elle veux s'attaqué a nos chons et lapins, pas par méchanceté, mais par jeux, mais elle n'arrive pas à comprendre que ce ne sont pas des jouets, donc faut etre ultra vigilents

----------


## Coquelicot

Une petite photo ?  pour le plaisir

----------


## flopsie

la voici en photo en aout avec ma fille et ma Flopsie ma bouledogue français de 11 ans :



et Hutopie il y a quelques jours :

----------


## Coquelicot

Elle est magnifique ! mais quelle différence entre les deux photos ...

----------


## blush

Hey cool, ce qui me fesait peur cest comment allait reagir ta flopsie  :Smile:  

Geniale !  :Smile:

----------


## flopsie

oui la croissance est ultra rapide, suis impressionnée 

moi aussi j'avait peur pour Flopsie et finalement ça se passe trés bien  :Smile:

----------


## johntarzan

Elle est vraiment belle   :: 

J'espère en avoir un chien dans le même style dans quelques années (je voudrais un Mastiff). Mais pour l'instant il faut que je prépare ma femme psychologiquement  ::

----------


## didou752

Elle est sublime. ici Johntarzan c'est l'inverse, moi j'aimerais un gros loulou mais c'est monsieur qui ne veut pas  ::

----------


## Poska

Ben nous on rêve tous les deux d'un mastiff, mais c'est notre budget qui ne veut pas  :: 
Elle est superbe la miss, j'espère qu'on aura d'autres photos de son évolution!
Alors, toujours pas de bras arraché?  ::

----------


## johntarzan

> Elle est sublime. ici Johntarzan c'est l'inverse, moi j'aimerais un gros loulou mais c'est monsieur qui ne veut pas


Il faut croiser les couples   :Smile: 
J'espère que Monsieur aime les volailles  ::

----------


## flopsie

> Ben nous on rêve tous les deux d'un mastiff, mais c'est notre budget qui ne veut pas 
> Elle est superbe la miss, j'espère qu'on aura d'autres photos de son évolution!
> Alors, toujours pas de bras arraché?


j'avait pas vu tout vos messages, merci pour elle !!!
Non pas de bras arraché, la miss Hutopie à vite apprit à marché au pied en laisse  ::

----------


## toupie28

Je souhaite acquérir un molosse du type bull mastiff ou cane corso j'ai vraiment eu un coup de coeur pour ces races mais le problème c'est que je ne me rends pas compte du budget qu'il faut au quotidien et je ne connais personne dans mon entourage qui a ce type de chien et lorsque j'essai d'en parler les gens font des bonds car pour eux se sont des chiens dangereux ( les gens ont vraiment des idées arrêter) mais bon ce n'est pas le sujet je suis habituée aux chiens mais plutôt type berger allemand alors si quelqu'un peut me dire quelles particularités il faut je suis à l'écoute
Juste pour dire je suis ravi pour flopsie et effectivement le bull est magnifique

----------


## flopsie

> Je souhaite acquérir un molosse du type bull mastiff ou cane corso j'ai vraiment eu un coup de coeur pour ces races mais le problème c'est que je ne me rends pas compte du budget qu'il faut au quotidien et je ne connais personne dans mon entourage qui a ce type de chien et lorsque j'essai d'en parler les gens font des bonds car pour eux se sont des chiens dangereux ( les gens ont vraiment des idées arrêter) mais bon ce n'est pas le sujet je suis habituée aux chiens mais plutôt type berger allemand alors si quelqu'un peut me dire quelles particularités il faut je suis à l'écoute
> Juste pour dire je suis ravi pour flopsie et effectivement le bull est magnifique


Rien que le budget nourriture est assez conséquent, Hutopie est déjà à 500 gr de croquettes par jour et elle à 5 mois et demi. Et faut avoir de la place quand meme car tout est en conséquence de la taille de l'animal ( panier, voiture...) pour les anti puce, vermifuges c'est pareil plus gros budget. Faut bien pensé a tout.
Nous elle suis des cours d'éducation canine car je trouve cela indispensable pour bien sociabilisé le chien, ne pas faire d'erreurs etc, car vu sa taille plus tard, faut etre sur d'en avoir le dessus.
Les bullmastiffs sont des chiens trés tétu, donc l'éducation est dur à entré dans leur tete, mais sont hyper intelligents et gentils, donc une fois que c'est acqui plus de soucis.
Au cours d'éducation canine il y a un cane corso et franchement il écoute rien, est invivable, la prof à dit que c'été une race trés dure à gérée.

----------


## Poska

Le cane corso est victime de son succès, à la base c'est un très bon chien polyvalent et facile à vivre.
Tous ceux que je connais sont très sympas, un peu têtus comme tout bon molosse mais ont l'envie de faire plaisir à leurs maîtres, quand on sait les prendre on en fait un peu ce qu'on veut.
Ma Calie est une très bonne chienne, si on enlève son côté trouillard dû à son passé de chien de chenil elle est intelligente, comprend vite, très câline et adorable avec tout le monde. Ce n'est franchement pas un chien dur à gérer selon moi. Mais il y a bien sûr toujours des exceptions, surtout avec une race "à la mode".

----------


## toupie28

Merci pour ses renseignements j'avoue qu'au niveau place j'ai ce qu'il faut ma voiture est un break mon terrain est clos et il fait 1800 m2 j'ai la forêt juste derrière chez moi bon maintenant ce qu'il m'embête c'est le côté têtu du chien je vais encore réfléchir

----------


## flopsie

le coté tétu, eh bien il faut etre encore plus tétu qu'eux est pas laché, moi je fait que de me répété sans cesse et à force elle comprends  ::

----------


## Poska

Quand on prend un molosse de toutes façons on n'échappe pas au côté têtu, plus ou moins selon les races et les individus mais ce ne sera jamais du berger  ::

----------


## toupie28

ok je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait se répéter sans cesse (à ce point)car il est vrai que le berger son éducation est relativement facile les bases du coucher ou assis se font très rapidement je perçois mieux le caractère  du molosse encore merci

----------


## flopsie

voici des nouvelles photos d'Hutopie qui à maintenant 6 mois :

----------


## xias

J'ai lu ton post
Ta chienne est magnifique. 
Après oui comme dit Poska les molosses en général sont têtus .. si une fois on leur laisse passé c'est fini  :Smile:

----------


## flopsie

Merci !!!
oui c'est pour ça qu'on est trés ferme, meme si parfois elle nous fait sont regard de malheureuse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xias

J'imagine bien la scène oui tient !
N'empêche grâce à toi moi qui ne connait pas bien cette race j'en ai appris pas mal ^^

----------


## Coquelicot

Très jolie photo ! et quelle croissance ... Bravo pour son éducation, vous allez en faire une super chienne bien dans ses baskets.

----------


## didou752

Elle est très belle. En plus elle prend même la pose sur la dernière  :: . Vous allez la faire confirmer et faire de l'expo avec par la suite?

----------


## flopsie

merci !!!

Nous les expos ça nous interesse pas du tout, mais ses deux parents sont champions, et les propriétaires de la maman d'Hutopie nous proposent donc de la faire concourir car eux c'est leur passion, donc c'est eux qui l'emmenerons en expo

----------

